# S. Korean Riot Police



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is actually a thing of beauty...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Practice riots! LOL. Rioting is the national sport in South Korea. Looks like these guys take lessons from the NFL.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A must have for Ferguson and Baltimore!
Sung to the tune of "This is how we do it"


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It is cumpolsory for everyone to serve in the military there. All of the crowd would have similar train even if it were not practice.

One sniper would upset the police line.

Also the crowd was to controlled on its front. Everything is not in a neat line on a parking lot. Where were the flanking forces?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

alterego said:


> ...the crowd was to controlled on its front. Everything is not in a neat line on a parking lot. Where were the flanking forces?


That was my first thought, too. If you're going to practice, practice realistically.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the observer who was calling the plays!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Fun to watch, but not sure how practical. I have the belief that everyone, (least in this country) has a right to protest and assemble, but once that protest turns into a violent riot, the the rubber bullets, tasers and tear gas comes out. The peaceful protesters had better make tracks cause anyone in the battle line is going end up in jail and not feeling so good. Least how I think it should be.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Fun to watch, but not sure how practical. I have the belief that everyone, (least in this country) has a right to protest and assemble, but once that protest turns into a violent riot, the the rubber bullets, tasers and tear gas comes out. The peaceful protesters had better make tracks cause anyone in the battle line is going end up in jail and not feeling so good. Least how I think it should be.


Even if it is riots from gun control/confiscation?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I nominate the riot troops for best choreography for a government dance crew.

You almost have to respect guys that train by having someone throw real Molitov cocktails at them.

This was fun to watch, but that kinda stuff seems way too complex to have a lot of real world value.

I think they were simulating a street confrontation in a city, so they didn't have to concentrate on flank security and so on.

The US equivalent would be a line of black clad guys yelling "BACK, BACK, BACK" while thumping their riot shields with their batons. If that doesn't work, we go straight to flashbangs, tear gas, and rubber bullets. We really need better production values in our riots, I think. Maybe throw in a little pop n lock or some tutting just to mix it up a little, yanno? If that doesn't work, they could always bust a few krump moves. Hell yeah, that would do it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

go spend some time over there those guys mean business the night stick they carry is like 5 ft long and are not afraid to use them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Those tactics are fine as long as the cops outnumber the police... What happens when the odds are two to one? What about the crowd throwing bricks or large rocks? One person with a gun would control the police in a crowd like that or from the sidelines. Stealth and tactics have been proven to take down larger forces many times.

The video reminds me of the revolutionary war. The British soldiers all lined up and the regulars lined up opposite to them. The snipers in the trees on either side picking off the commanders.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

One thing to know about protests turning to riots is that those that makes it into a riot might be cops/provokers in civilian clothes, for a number of reasons. And when cops counter, they are gone. Trust no one


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looked like medieval tactics to me. While effective in some situations it wouldn't work here. As noted above add a few guns and some more protesters to the equation. The police almost never outnumber the protesters, by a long shot. See Ferguson, Baltimore, etc. The police would have to resort to massacre to get the situation under control.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone see the protests over the changes in the Japanese Constitution to allow their military to be involved in conflicts overseas. I believe now they have a self defense force is all. I felt bad for them when one of theirs was killed by ISIS.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> I nominate the riot troops for best choreography for a government dance crew.
> 
> You almost have to respect guys that train by having someone throw real Molitov cocktails at them.
> 
> ...


This.


----------

